# Coding of Trimmed CAFDs psdzdata 3.55 etc



## berniw (Feb 22, 2014)

Can anybody confirm if there is a definite way of coding Trimmed CAFD files with no descriptor info?.

I read there may be a work around by renaming a file from an earlier version but now can't find this discussion.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

berniw said:


> Can anybody confirm if there is a definite way of coding Trimmed CAFD files with no descriptor info?.
> 
> I read there may be a work around by renaming a file from an earlier version but now can't find this discussion.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent


----------



## berniw (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks for link to Esys Launcher, but what does this do for psdzdata 3.55 coding with Trimmed files ?.


Cheers


----------



## berniw (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks for your help botho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

berniw said:


> Thanks for link to Esys Launcher, but what does this do for psdzdata 3.55 coding with Trimmed files ?.
> 
> Cheers


E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.x uses historical CAFD data from older Untrimmed PSdZData releases to dynamically map the trimmed data back into E-Sys.


----------



## EK711 (Jun 3, 2003)

Can someone please PM me a link as well? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## berniw (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks Shawn. Never knew this was a solution. Cheers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

EK711 said:


> Can someone please PM me a link as well?
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

Could I get a link for the launcher as well?
Thank you very much..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oceandiver86 said:


> Could I get a link for the launcher as well?
> Thank you very much..


PM sent.


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

Is there anything special you need to do with the launcher or will it already have the data built in to decipher trimmed cafd files from 55.4 etc?


----------



## berniw (Feb 22, 2014)

Just use launcher it's as per botho and Shawn describe. Clever work by Tokenmaster.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivo1bg (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi Shawn, could I have a link for the Premium launcher v.2 please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ivo1bg said:


> Hi Shawn, could I have a link for the Premium launcher v.2 please?


PM sent.


----------



## BMW525T (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Would be great if you could also send me a link to premium launcher.

Thx


----------



## aqua02 (May 18, 2015)

Can someone please PM me a link? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Harry6217 (Dec 14, 2014)

Shawn, could you PM me the link to the new launcher? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMW525T said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Would be great if you could also send me a link to premium launcher.
> 
> Thx





aqua02 said:


> Can someone please PM me a link?
> 
> Thanks a lot





Harry6217 said:


> Shawn, could you PM me the link to the new launcher?
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM's sent.


----------



## n0ble (Feb 24, 2015)

Please send me link too


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

n0ble said:


> Please send me link too


PM sent.


----------

